

Microsoft's scapegoating explanation doesn't hold water - Toshio
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/07/02/microsofts-scapegoating-explanation-doesnt-hold-water/

======
macavity23
He's got a point. I think the full win8 x86 tablet is quite a compelling
product, but what's W8RT selling point? It's going to have no backwards
compatibility, will be less polished than the iPad, and won't be cheaper than
Android tablets with the same hardware.

The W8RT tablet will have Office on it, I suppose, but this is more
strangeness: anyone who wants Office is going to want the x86 tablet - which
doesn't come with Office!

The x86 Surface looks like a nice product, but the business strategy looks
very muddled to me.

~~~
r00fus
It's their foot in the iPad-style tablet scene. They desperately want to
compete with Apple but also are uncomfortable competing with their Windows
brand strength.

Thus WindowsRT - they should have just called it MetroOS, but hell, maybe
their maintenance contracts with huge companies forbid them from doing so.

~~~
jinushaun
+1 for the MetroOS moniker. MS will eventually learn to stop calling
everything Windows. Glad my Xbox is not a Windows Game System (WiGS) or
whatever stupid name they would've come up with.

------
fluxon
"Error establishing a database connection", so Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:semiac...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:semiaccurate.com/2012/07/02/microsofts-
scapegoating-explanation-doesnt-hold-water/)

------
rsanchez1
Microsoft is getting greedy. Seeing the success of Apple and of Google's Nexus
products, it seeks to do the same by releasing Surface. Microsoft's greed made
it completely forget the role that its OEMs had in its own success, so much so
that it neglected to tell many OEM partners about Surface until the Friday
before the announcement, and to many others didn't tell them at all. If
Surface does not sell like hotcakes, it will be big trouble for Microsoft, and
they won't be able to get out of it by firing anyone.

